# 40,3% non-contiguous block e deframmentazione

## HoX

Dopo aver letto un po' ovunque che su linux la deframmentazione è superflua perchè i file system *nix limitano la frammentazione, oggi ho notato che quando avvia l'fsck della mia partizione /dev/sda4 mi dice che ci sono il 40,3% di blocchi non contigui... esiste un modo per deframmentare il disco? Ho letto googlando che ci sono degli strumenti, ma che è sconsigliato. Potreste chiarirmi un po' le idee.

----------

## gutter

Fatti un backup e ricrea il filesystem. 

Sono interessato a maggiori dettagli, potresti passarmi l'output di qualche comando?

----------

## HoX

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Sono interessato a maggiori dettagli, potresti passarmi l'output di qualche comando?

 

Certo... basta che mi dici di quali...   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo... basta che mi dici di quali...  

 

Di che filesystem si tratta?

----------

## riverdragon

 *Anema wrote:*   

> su linux la deframmentazione è superflua

 E' un falso mito. La spiegazione un po' più corretta dice che in un file system (principalmente ext3) con file spostati, creati, cancellati, eccetera esiste una routine che limita la frammentazione. Però se i file sono fermi (non modifichi granché l'installazione, scarichi con un p2p e lasci fermi i file dove vengono creati) nessun processo va a prendere i file e a deframmentarli (ci mancherebbe altro  :Wink:  ).

Non credo che sia necessario rifare il file system, basta che accedi con un livecd, sposti tutti i file su una partizione di backup o su un disco esterno, quindi li rimetti al loro posto.

In futuro valuta anche filesystem che hanno programmi per deframmentare, come XFS.

----------

## HoX

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   
> 
> Certo... basta che mi dici di quali...   
> 
> Di che filesystem si tratta?

 

ext3

----------

## HoX

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   su linux la deframmentazione è superflua E' un falso mito. La spiegazione un po' più corretta dice che in un file system (principalmente ext3) con file spostati, creati, cancellati, eccetera esiste una routine che limita la frammentazione. Però se i file sono fermi (non modifichi granché l'installazione, scarichi con un p2p e lasci fermi i file dove vengono creati) nessun processo va a prendere i file e a deframmentarli (ci mancherebbe altro  ).
> 
> Non credo che sia necessario rifare il file system, basta che accedi con un livecd, sposti tutti i file su una partizione di backup o su un disco esterno, quindi li rimetti al loro posto.
> 
> In futuro valuta anche filesystem che hanno programmi per deframmentare, come XFS.

 

grazie dei chiarimenti!

----------

## gutter

 *Anema wrote:*   

> *

 

```
tune2fs -l /dev/hda1
```

----------

## HoX

 *Quote:*   

> # tune2fs -l /dev/sda4
> 
> tune2fs 1.40.4 (31-Dec-2007)
> 
> Filesystem volume name:   <none>
> ...

 

----------

## GabrieleB

http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/defrag/

leggi il readme

Io l'ho scaricato tempo fa, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di provarlo ...

----------

## riverdragon

L'ultima versione è la 0.06 ed è di ottobre 2005... sicuro di essere così sprezzante del pericolo?

----------

## HoX

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> L'ultima versione è la 0.06 ed è di ottobre 2005... sicuro di essere così sprezzante del pericolo?

 

Beh... visto che avevo intenzione di passare da amd64 a x86 farò così:

Backuppo tutto

Deframmento e riporto i risultati qua (giusto per mettervi a conoscenza)

Migro a x86

----------

## GabrieleB

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> L'ultima versione è la 0.06 ed è di ottobre 2005... sicuro di essere così sprezzante del pericolo?

 

appunto per quello che non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio .... sto aspettando di farmi dare un portatile nuovo e poi faccio qualche esperimento su questo   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   L'ultima versione è la 0.06 ed è di ottobre 2005... sicuro di essere così sprezzante del pericolo? 
> 
> appunto per quello che non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio .... sto aspettando di farmi dare un portatile nuovo e poi faccio qualche esperimento su questo  

 

ma è uno scriptino che si limita a copiare qua e la roba  :Smile:  abbiate fede (e backup).

ciao

luigi

----------

## mack1

Ciao a suo tempo quando per il reiser4 si parlava di un repacker on line per deframmentarlo, avevo trovato questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331245-highlight-repacker.html

```
 for i in * ; do echo "$i" && cp -a "$i" "$i".back && rm -rf "$i" && mv "$i".back "$i" ; done 
```

Riduce i file frammentati piuttosto bene su ext3,reiserfs e reiser4 mentre su xfs e jfs no, anzi in alcuni casi peggiora le cose.

Ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Per xfs è meglio usare xfs_fsr dal pacchetto xfsdump.

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per xfs è meglio usare xfs_fsr dal pacchetto xfsdump
> 
> 

 

Sì, anche se, per mi esperienza personale, xfs su installazioni desktop frammenta poco e non ha un gran bisogno di deframmentazione.E' per questo che lo apprezzo: tolte le mere considerazioni sulle "prestazioni" è un gran lusso avere un filesystem a cui non devi "pensare continuamente"  :Cool:  tipo reiserfs che invece frammenta molto!

Ciao

----------

## lordalbert

mmm quindi consigliate xfs?

Una curiosità... ma per un semplice uso desktop, qual'è il fs con le prestazioni migliori?

----------

## djinnZ

Come da vecchia discussione sul partizionamento non esiste un filesystem migliore in assoluto ed "uso desktop" è un tantino troppo generico. Reiserfs rende meglio con i file piccoli ma alle volte ne perde qualcuno, xfs va meglio con i file grandi ma si sputtana più facilmente e va configurato ad hoc etc.

Ergo in base all'uso preciso che ne vuoi fare del computer stabilisci il partizionamento ed i filesystem. Le ricette universali lasciamole agli utonti docg.

Poi personalmente preferisco reiser per var, tmp ed home e xfs per la root ma è una cosa che ho valutato per me, per quello che carico sul mio computer e con i compromessi che io ritengo accettabili.

[fine OT]

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> xfs va meglio con i file grandi ma si sputtana più facilmente e va configurato ad hoc etc.

 

 ti giuro che il fatto che si sputtanasse più facilmente mi giunge completamente nuovo, ai tempi quando mi documentai per scegliere un fs scelsi xfs proprio perchè risultava molto più sicuro e affidabile di altri e soprattutto molto più affidabile di reiser (mio precedente fs).

Posso chiederti dove hai trovato info relative ad una propensione allo sputtanamento di xfs ?

----------

## djinnZ

nel senso che ti si blocca per errore 990 e che è possibile una perdita totale senza preavviso (ma nel frattempo non si perde pezzi per strada) laddove reiser malfunzionando si perde un poco alla volta mezzo disco.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> nel senso che ti si blocca per errore 990 e che è possibile una perdita totale senza preavviso (ma nel frattempo non si perde pezzi per strada) laddove reiser malfunzionando si perde un poco alla volta mezzo disco.

 

ahhh ...

Se per te il fatto che il fs rimane integro fino ad un evento così disastroso da mandare tutto a gambe all'aria significa che si sputtana facilmente allora va bene ...

Per me è reiser che ha una propensione allo sputtanamento visto che come dici anche tu si perde pezzi poco per volta ...

----------

## djinnZ

Se devo scegliere tra il non poter recuperare alcuni file temporanei o trovarmi il sistema bloccato se manca la corrente o crasha il sistema preferisco la prima opzione.

Se ci devo mettere gli archivi di lavoro delle dichiarazioni opto per la seconda ipotesi e preferisco xfs (ed il backup). Se ci devo mettere la raccolta delle stampe in pdf (che sono in ogni caso già state archiviate) e sono tutti piccoli file da 1 a 2 MB che mantengo in linea solo per comodità reiser è l'unica opzione visto che è stato fatto apposta per questo.

Logico e semplice. Si vede che non hai dovuto correre di corsa in ufficio per far ripartire il server.

----------

## flocchini

l'errore 990 di xfs e' aggirabile tranquillamente, e' solo un blocco di sicurezza. Se cerchi in giro anche sul forum ricordo un thread in cui si discuteva molto approfonditamente della cosa. Finora ho xfs ovunque e (sgrat) non mi ha mai tradito  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> aggirabile tranquillamente

 da chi?! Io la mia segretaria o mio padre (il capo) non ce li vedo a mettere mano al filesystem (premesso che dovrebbero avere la password di root che ovviamente non avranno mai) ed il coglioncino medio che si spaccia per tecnico dalle mie parti non ha neppure idea di cosa sia linux (ed anche winzozz se è per questo  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Indi se xfs mi fa scherzi il sistema è bloccato fino a che non posso metterci mano io. *flocchini wrote:*   

> e' solo un blocco di sicurezza

 che nel mio caso rompe le scatole.

Visto che con reiser il peggio che mi può capitare è che si perda le modifiche od il file del momento in cui il sistema è caduto ma riparte senza problemi ci tengo log, file temporanei e documenti archiviati, che posso ripristinare o ricreare in qualsiasi momento, tutta roba che preferisco perdere piuttosto che avere il server bloccato.

Dall'altro canto se l'eseguibile di samba mi resta danneggiato è meglio che si blocchi tutto e quella decerebrata che ho in ufficio non vada avanti ingnorando gli errori fino a che la contabilità non è irrimediabilmente persa quindi la root (che tra l'altro è soggetta a minime variazioni) è su xfs (e continuo a lamentare l'infelice idea di sbattere il database dei pacchetti in var) soprattutto perchè aggiorno quasi tutti i giorni e la frammentazione è un problema.

Reiser non è che si perde i pezzi per strada per caso ma perchè è intenzionalmente privilegiata la capacità di recupero rispetto alla tutela dei dati, xfs fa il ragionamento contrario. A seconda di quello che ci metti sopra e di cosa ci combini scegli il filesystem ed il tuning più appropriato.

Nella mia esperienza ho schiantato tre volte il filesystem, due volte xfs una volta sola reiser e da xfs una volta non sono riuscito a recuperare quasi nulla. Non è che per le idiozie che ho combinato mi attendessi di recuperare qualcosa ma è indicativo è la mia impressione (impressione: deduzione non verificata sulla base della mia esperienza e di quello che so sul (mal)funzionamento dei due filesystem) resta che xfs è leggermente più affidabile di reiser ma quando cade lo fa in modo assoluto.

Se di contro dovessi creare un piccolo server dedicato (da aggiornare raramente, cosa che dovrei fare prima o poi per l'ordine) per memorizzare i fax farei al contrario e metterei i dati su xfs e la root (comprensiva di var e tmp in ram) su reiser o persino ext3, sempre tenendo conto delle mie abitudini, dell'idiozia di chi lo deve usare e dell'importanza di quello che c'è sopra.

La logica è sempre la stessa, valuti i pro ed i contro di ogni soluzione tenendo di conto l'immancabile legge di murphy, fai gli scongiuri di rito e scegli quello che ti torna più comodo, tanto la soluzione assoluta ed infallibile non può esistere, se lo pensi stai facendo religione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se devo scegliere tra il non poter recuperare alcuni file temporanei o trovarmi il sistema bloccato se manca la corrente o crasha il sistema preferisco la prima opzione.

 

A prescindere dal fs penso che siamo d'accordo che un server debba stare sotto gruppo, backuppato di frequente e non dovrebbe far girare sw che non sia stabile quindi la reale possibilità di spegnimento drastico o crash è limitata ad eventi decisamente rari (es. manca la corrente proprio quando la donna delle pulizie ha staccato il cavo che collega l'ups al server oppure un esplosione nucleare sotterranea produce un impulso elettromagnetico o altre catastrofi).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ci devo mettere gli archivi di lavoro delle dichiarazioni opto per la seconda ipotesi e preferisco xfs (ed il backup). Se ci devo mettere la raccolta delle stampe in pdf (che sono in ogni caso già state archiviate) e sono tutti piccoli file da 1 a 2 MB che mantengo in linea solo per comodità reiser è l'unica opzione.
> 
> Logico e semplice. Si vede che non hai dovuto correre di corsa in ufficio per far ripartire il server.

 

che vuoi che ti dica, il gruppo di continuità ha sempre fatto il suo lavoro e il kernel non è mai crashato quindi no, non sono mai dovuto correre in ufficio (se queste cose fossero successe sarei corso a prescindere dal fs però).

Io sono soddisfatto dalle risposte che mi hai dato, non le condivido anzi trovo che sia FUD dire che xfs "si sputtana più facilmente" perchè in casi estremamente gravi freeza con l'errore 990 (proprio per evitare che si sputtani tutto) fino a che qualcuno non lo sistema, ma almeno ho capito cosa volevi dire e tiro un sospiro di solievo.

----------

## lordalbert

io ho ext3, ed anche quando salta la corrente (è già capitato) non ha mai perso niente, e non ha mai dato alcun problema.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> io ho ext3, ed anche quando salta la corrente (è già capitato) non ha mai perso niente, e non ha mai dato alcun problema.

 

si e c'è gente con windows che non ha mai visto una schermata blu ... le esperienze personali non sono significative ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> la reale possibilità di spegnimento drastico o crash è limitata ad eventi decisamente rari

 vedremo quando tua figlia inizia a camminare  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> trovo che sia FUD dire che xfs "si sputtana più facilmente" perchè in casi estremamente gravi freeza con l'errore 990 (proprio per evitare che si sputtani tutto) fino a che qualcuno non lo sistema, ma almeno ho capito cosa volevi dire e tiro un sospiro di solievo.

 ok, ho capito che l'espressione era infelice ed eccessiva ma non serve rinfacciarmelo in continuazione. Alle volte anche io sbaglio anche se la lingua italiana me la hanno imparata a squola.  :Laughing: 

Ci sono molti casi in cui è più importante che il filesystem non si blocchi mai piuttosto che dia garanzie assolute sull'integrità del contenuto, reiser risponde a quest'esigenza.

----------

## jordan83

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si e c'è gente con windows che non ha mai visto una schermata blu ... 

 

 :Shocked: 

Allora anche lo Yeti esiste!

Comunque concordo, purtroppo non ci si può fidare solo delle esperienze personali.

Tuttavia gli unici sputtanamenti del fs che ho avuto nella mia vita li ho ricevuti da ReiserFS, onde per cui statistiche o no io ci ho messo una croce sopra.

In più va come una scheggia le prime 3 settimane e poi rallenta in modo impressionante, facendo venire meno il suo unico vero punto di forza.

XFS l'ho sperimentato su un serverino casalingo e per qualche motivo mi sputtanava Samba (non ho idea del perché) quindi l'ho lasciato perdere. Ammetto però che potrebbe avere delle buone qualità...

...tuttavia...

...Ext3 resta secondo me la migliore scelta.

In termini di stabilità ormai è una roccia sotto qualsiasi tipo di stress (XFS invece ha punti deboli), frammenta poco (inteso nell'uso normale, certo anche lui zoppica se uno copia e cancella film in continuazione) ed è prestante quanto basta.

Ext4 porterà ulteriori miglioramenti in termini di deframmentazione e, almeno per me, diventerà il fs definitivo ^_^

E comunque sia per un sistema desktop l'unico vero parametro che conta per le prestazioni è la frammentazione, il resto è secondo me irrilevante. Cosa cambierà mai un secondo (a farla enorme) in più o in meno?  :Neutral: 

Per un server posso capire che ciò sia importante...

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   trovo che sia FUD dire che xfs "si sputtana più facilmente" perchè in casi estremamente gravi freeza con l'errore 990 (proprio per evitare che si sputtani tutto) fino a che qualcuno non lo sistema, ma almeno ho capito cosa volevi dire e tiro un sospiro di solievo. ok, ho capito che l'espressione era infelice ed eccessiva ma non serve rinfacciarmelo in continuazione. Alle volte anche io sbaglio anche se la lingua italiana me la hanno imparata a squola. 
> 
> Ci sono molti casi in cui è più importante che il filesystem non si blocchi mai piuttosto che dia garanzie assolute sull'integrità del contenuto, reiser risponde a quest'esigenza.

 

Io non voglio mica dire che xfs sia la soluzione a tutti i problemi, ogni situazione va valutata e affrontata individualmente, semplicemente mi sembrava che la tua affermazione fosse decisamente forte e, visto che nemmeno io sono il detentore della verità assoluta, volevo solo capire il motivo delle tue affermazioni (se fosse stato un altro a fare la stessa affermazione lo avrei bollato come troll o quantomeno fanboy ma vista la qualità dei tuoi post ti ho dato il beneficio del dubbio  :Wink:  )

P.S. ma tu lasci una bambina piccola da sola in ufficio nel fine settimana a spegnere i server ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

djinnz, anche io faccio parte del gruppo dei "con reiserfs ho perso tutto, reiserfs è il male", e fino a prima del tuo post non mi sono più messo a ripensarci. Per curiosità, parli del reiserfs 3.6 o del 4?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Reiserfs rende meglio con i file piccoli ma alle volte ne perde qualcuno, xfs va meglio con i file grandi ma si sputtana più facilmente e va configurato ad hoc etc.

 

la questione XFS = gestisce meglio file grandi, è un limite che è stato superato con il kernel 2.6.23 e 2.6.24, ora XFS scala in modo lineare indipendentemente dalla grandezza del file (Radix tree based inode caching) e grazie ad altre ottimizzazioni di recente introduzione (Lazy Superblock Counters - Concurrent Multi-File Data Streams) le performance sono aumentate enormente (dai miei test risulta un incremento prestazionale di oltre il 40%, rendendo XFS di fatto il filesystem più veloce rispetto a ext2/3, reiser3/4 e JFS, ma ovviamente queste sono mie considerazioni personali).

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  XFS scala in modo lineare indipendentemente dalla grandezza del file (Radix tree based inode caching) e grazie ad altre ottimizzazioni di recente introduzione (Lazy Superblock Counters - Concurrent Multi-File Data Streams) le performance sono aumentate enormente (dai miei test risulta un incremento prestazionale di oltre il 40%, rendendo XFS di fatto il filesystem più veloce rispetto a ext2/3, reiser3/4 e JFS, ma ovviamente queste sono mie considerazioni personali).

 

Io stesso non avrei saputo dirlo meglio  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> djinnz, anche io faccio parte del gruppo dei "con reiserfs ho perso tutto, reiserfs è il male", e fino a prima del tuo post non mi sono più messo a ripensarci. Per curiosità, parli del reiserfs 3.6 o del 4?

 del 3.6 col 4 non mi sono ancora voluto togliere la testa.

Nella mia esperienza reiser si è mostrato più rapido di ext3 nel recuperare i soliti piccoli problemi da arresto imprevisto e si blocca con minore difficoltà di xfs quinndi per alcune applicazioni è più comodo.

L'errore è che invece di chiedervi come si comporta un filesystem quando funziona male vi chiedete quale funziona meglio e quando interviene la legge di Murphy ( e capita immancabilmente  :Twisted Evil:  ) smadonnate.

@kernel78: appena mio nipote è riuscito ad alzarsi in piedi la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato arrivare al pc del padre e smantellarlo. La prima volta che la praticante di mio padre ha portato il figlio in ufficio quello è andato di corsa a staccare le spine del server, il tempo di girare la testa ed il danno era fatto. E ricordo sempre il corollario "Non si può prevenire gli stupidi, hanno troppe risorse".

----------

## lordalbert

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Reiserfs rende meglio con i file piccoli ma alle volte ne perde qualcuno, xfs va meglio con i file grandi ma si sputtana più facilmente e va configurato ad hoc etc. 
> 
> la questione XFS = gestisce meglio file grandi, è un limite che è stato superato con il kernel 2.6.23 e 2.6.24, ora XFS scala in modo lineare indipendentemente dalla grandezza del file (Radix tree based inode caching) e grazie ad altre ottimizzazioni di recente introduzione (Lazy Superblock Counters - Concurrent Multi-File Data Streams) le performance sono aumentate enormente (dai miei test risulta un incremento prestazionale di oltre il 40%, rendendo XFS di fatto il filesystem più veloce rispetto a ext2/3, reiser3/4 e JFS, .

 

ma da quanto ho capito in questo topic, se per esempio salta la corrente, mi esce un errore e si blocca tutto? :O

 *Quote:*   

> ma ovviamente queste sono mie considerazioni personali

 

Strano... quando ho fatto mie considerazioni personali mi è stato risposto che non sono significative... e qua la stessa persona quota quanto hai detto...

Non è che si è forse un po' troppo tifosi? (equilibrium, non mi riferisco a te!)

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ma ovviamente queste sono mie considerazioni personali 
> 
> Strano... quando ho fatto mie considerazioni personali mi è stato risposto che non sono significative... e qua la stessa persona quota quanto hai detto...
> 
> Non è che si è forse un po' troppo tifosi? (equilibrium, non mi riferisco a te!)

 

Scusa, avrei dovuto quotare meglio.

Il mio commento corredato da emoticon ridanciano voleva essere riferito alla terminologia tecnica relativa ai miglioramenti OGGETTIVI.

Io non avrei saputo dirlo meglio perchè non avevo nemmeno idea che esistessero tali modifiche (battuta sottolineata dalla faccia che ride).

Lui stesso sminuisce le sue osservazioni soggettive con la parte che hai quotato tu e quindi mi sarebbe sembrato inutile rimarcare la soggettività di tali impressioni mentre nel tuo caso ho ritenuto di dover segnalare la vacuità delle informazioni da te riportate in quanto espresse in maniera autoreferenziale.

Forse con questa risposta risulto troppo brusco ma mi sembrava che fosse messa in dubbio la mia coerenza (se così non fosse mi scuso dell'eccessiva acidità).

----------

## lordalbert

si, però spesso il mio computer è stato spento in modo brusco, mai una perdita di dati e mai un errore/problema.

Lo so che sono soltanto mie considerazioni, ma per lo meno mi sembrano oggettive. no? Se qualcun'altro ha avuto problemi con lo stesso fs lo esponga..

Cmq sono contento dei progressi di XFS, però da quanto leggo se viene spento bruscamente causa problemi... e credo sia un problema non trascurabile per un filesystem, che oltre a delle buone prestazioni, secondo me dovrebbe avere una ottima stabilità.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> si, però spesso il mio computer è stato spento in modo brusco, mai una perdita di dati e mai un errore/problema.
> 
> Lo so che sono soltanto mie considerazioni, ma per lo meno mi sembrano oggettive. no? Se qualcun'altro ha avuto problemi con lo stesso fs lo esponga..
> 
> 

 

io invece chiedo di non esporre ne casi personali positivi ne negativi ...

Per avere dei dati indicativi dovremmo mettere insieme un campione statisticamente significativo e questo significa TROPPA gente e TROPPI post per il forum.

Tutto il resto rimane relegato a semplice esperienza personale.

Es. vai in un bar, incroci lo sguardo con una tipa e vi accoppiate senza nemmeno scambiarvi i nomi. (buon per te)

Questa è un'esperienza personale ma da questo dato non puoi estrapolare nessun dato significativo, non puoi affermare di essere un figo per una singola trombata, non puoi affermare che tutte le donne sono facili perchè una lo è stata, non puoi dire ai tuoi amici che basta guardare una tipa per trombarsela e via dicendo.

Penso di aver reso l'idea.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq sono contento dei progressi di XFS, però da quanto leggo se viene spento bruscamente causa problemi... e credo sia un problema non trascurabile per un filesystem, che oltre a delle buone prestazioni, secondo me dovrebbe avere una ottima stabilità.

 

Tu non devi prendere per oro colato le esperienze personali degli altri e non dovresti richiedere altre esperienze personali per tranquillizzarti.

Se ottieni due pareri contrastanti a chi dai ragione ? Se ne ottieni 5 di un tipo e 3 dell'altro ? se ne ottieni 7 di un tipo e 12 dell'altro ? Già un tale numero di esperienze farebbero lievitare la discussione incredibilmente e tu ancora non avresti un campione statisticamente rilevante.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io invece chiedo di non esporre ne casi personali positivi ne negativi ...
> 
> Per avere dei dati indicativi dovremmo mettere insieme un campione statisticamente significativo e questo significa TROPPA gente e TROPPI post per il forum.
> ...

 

Si, chiarissimo  :Smile: 

Avrei torto a dire che tutte le donne sono "facili", anche perchè non ne ho mai conosciuta una del genere...

Però a dire che QUELLA ragazza lo è.... forse non ho tutti i torti...

riportato al filesystem, non ho detto che TUTTI i filesystem, ma QUELLO.  :Wink: 

Cmq, tralasciando questo paragone, secondo me le esperienze sono utili. Se io sento dire che un determinato prodotto (generico, non si riferisce solo ai fs) è scadente, o cmq ha un determinato problema/difetto... prima di acquistarlo/usarlo ci penso attentamente, faccio maggiori considerazioni...

Poi dipende molto dalla veridicità dei pareri, dal come mai (certo, se l'ha trattato male e fatto modifiche che non doveva, è ovvio che qualche problema potrebbe presentarsi). Ma se è un parare più o meno oggettivo, valutando tutte le ipotesi e le variabili in gioco, secondo me è utile.

Secondo te dovrei provare ogni filesystem? E se ce ne fosse uno che perde i dati, io lo provo per vedere se è vero (nonostante 100 persone mi hanno avvertito di tale problema) e perdo la mia collezione di testi scritti in aramaico a cui tengo molto. (trascurando i backup)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu non devi prendere per oro colato le esperienze personali degli altri e non dovresti richiedere altre esperienze personali per tranquillizzarti.
> 
> Se ottieni due pareri contrastanti a chi dai ragione ? Se ne ottieni 5 di un tipo e 3 dell'altro ? se ne ottieni 7 di un tipo e 12 dell'altro ? Già un tale numero di esperienze farebbero lievitare la discussione incredibilmente e tu ancora non avresti un campione statisticamente rilevante.

 

Certo, non lo prendo per oro colato, però lo considero.

Se ci sono pareri discordi, ammessa l'esattezza dei pareri senza esagerazioni e falsi allarmismi, probabilmente a volte in tale situazione si verifica quel problema, che non è sempre ripetibile. Dipende magari da altri fattori, ma questa possibilità c'è! E se io decido di provarlo ugualmente, starò più attento e userò qualche precauzione maggiore..

----------

## Ic3M4n

Dalla mia esperienza personale, piccola piccola confrontata con quelle di altri utenti del forum posso solo dire che ogni filesystem è sensibile ad un piccolissimo problema. Se l'hard disk si danneggia il fs muore e con esso tutti i dati che si porta dietro. quindi è necessario il backup dei dati. Una volta che il backup dei dati ce l'hai non fa differenza se un filesystem può morire da un momento all'altro. i dati li ho e questo mi basta, quindi se un filesystem è più veloce di un'altro in una determinata situazione ben venga, quel filesystem in quel momento è mio.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> e perdo la mia collezione di testi scritti in aramaico a cui tengo molto. (trascurando i backup) 

 

è questo il punto. non puoi essere sicuro di avere la tua collezionedi testi in aramaico a meno che tu non ne abbia "almeno" un backup. quindi l'obiezione cade e soprattutto Murphy qui la fa da padrone.

----------

## lordalbert

Sono il primo a non discutere sulla importanza dei backup! Ma l'ho voluto tralasciare perchè secondo il mio punto di vista il filesystem non deve sputtanarsi, non è progettato per perdere dati, corrompersi, bloccarsi o quello che vuoi... dovrebbe funzionare correttamente ed essere stabile! E' questa la sua funzionalità!

Poi i backup li faccio lo stesso.. (anche se sulle DDS-2 non mi ci sta sempre tutto...) però gradirei avere un fs affidabile.

Poi mi sembra di ricordare che JSF è più veloce di ext3, però di contro fa un uso maggiore della cpu. Queste sono scelte che uno deve fare in base al proprio utilizzo/necessità/preferenze... però la stabilità ci vuole!

----------

## jordan83

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Una volta che il backup dei dati ce l'hai non fa differenza se un filesystem può morire da un momento all'altro. i dati li ho e questo mi basta, quindi se un filesystem è più veloce di un'altro in una determinata situazione ben venga, quel filesystem in quel momento è mio.
> 
> 

 

Anche se il tuo discorso é giusto mi permetto di fare una considerazione.

Gentoo ci mette una vita ad installarsi e anche se hai Stage4 e compagnia bella prima di riottenere un sistema a posto perdi un sacco di tempo (per me anche 3 ore sono un sacco di tempo in certi periodi dell'anno).

Quando Reiserfs mi ha lasciato in mutande avevo solo quel portatile con me ed ero a una discreta distanza da casa. Ero nel pieno dei corsi (e a un informatico il pc serve) e sebbene avessi il backup dei miei dati in un hd esterno sono rimasto molto seccato dalla cosa. Senza contare che dopo 2 mesi me l'ha fatto di nuovo   :Evil or Very Mad:   E no, non era colpa del disco  :Wink: 

Alla fine non ho perso nessun documento ma ho perso la fiducia in reiserfs ^_^

Spezzo una lancia in favore di lordalbert, in mancanza di dati oggettivi ci si deve arrangiare con quello che si ha, cioé esperienze di terzi.

E 90 volte su 100 la cosa funziona, il che direi é piú che sufficiente (almeno per me)  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

jordan83: il tuo discorso non fa una piega. Il problema è che nella mia esperienza personale tutti i filesystem sono fragili, a volte non per colpa loro ma così è. Nessuno ti da la sicurezza di avere i tuoi dati, a meno che non li replichi, logico questo vale per la partizione con i documenti. Per quanto riguarda la / sia ext3, reiser ed xfs (non per colpa sua ma mia in quanto non sono sempre informato e spesso spero nel "speriamo funzioni subito e senza leggere le pagine di man) mi hanno lasciato a piedi più di una volta.

Stesso discorso posso applicarlo anche ai filesystem di altri sistemi operativi.

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> ma da quanto ho capito in questo topic, se per esempio salta la corrente, mi esce un errore e si blocca tutto? :O

 già, bella scocciatura. peccato che sia proprio questo meccanismo di sicurezza a renderlo più affidabile nell'integrità dei dati che gli hai affidato. Quello che continuo a ripetere è che ti devi chiedere se questo comportamento fa al caso tuo o meno.

@jordan83: reiser (3.6) è molto più sensibile di sensibile ai problemi del driver (in particolare per i timeout nel flush dei dati sul disco) di xfs. Xfs però attua (soprattutto con le impostazioni di default) un caching più pesante quindi se il kernel crasha o non viene effettuato uno spegnimento corretto combina più guai o si blocca con errore 990.

Quindi sul portatile, a patto che imposti l'autospeginemento in modo da evitare scherzi dalla batteria, dovrebbe essere più pratico, se poi sullo stesso portatile usi una ciofefa di driver per la webcam che schianta il kernel in continuazione o sei uno dei dannATI alle prese con i noti problemi di sospensione non ti lamentare quando perderai tutto il sistema per un reset.

E soprattutto smettiamola di sparare a zero sul filesystem e sull'hd, i problemi vengono molto più spesso dal controller. Vogliamo dimenticare i chipset che si bloccano quando li metti sotto sforzo e i driver che funzionano per scommessa.

@lordalbert: jfs ha un "simpatico" difetto al momento l'errore 990 te lo tieni. Finchè non viene risolto questo problema non mi pare indicato.

E continuo a pensare che una bella grande partizione unica sia una scelta infelice. Almeno dividere tra dati, sistema ed aree temporanee (e qui viene la valutazione di sbattere la dir di cache del browser in /tmp ad esempio) è un obbligo.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mmmhh ... a leggere questo post sembra quasi che nel caso XFS venga riavviato bruscamente ... ci sia una alta probabilità di casini ... 

Guardate che NON è cosi ... io in 2 anni di utilizzo sul laptop e numerosi spegnimenti selvaggi ... non ho mai avuto un casino.

eppoi ... se XFS si frammenta ... XFS si deframmenta. Io preferisco un FS che si frammenti ma che si possa agevolmente deframmentare piuttosto di uno che si frammenta poco ... ma che ti devi prendere così com'è

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> nel caso XFS venga riavviato bruscamente ... ci sia una alta probabilità di casini ...

 possibili casini, alta probabilità di errore 990. Se la cosa ti crea problemi perchè preferisci che la macchina sia sempre disponibile o ti torna comodo perchè vuoi che per ogni minima probabilità di corruzione dei dati si fermi è un dato da valutare  sulla base della specifica destinazione d'impiego e del carico di lavoro al quale la partizione è sottoposta (fino ad oggi gli errori li ho visti solo in var ed home, in root mai).

Non è meglio, non è peggio, ha le sue peculiarità.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

@djinnZ: tu sei stato piuttosto chiaro ed esauriente in ogni spiegazione ... sono le "sintesi" il problema

----------

## xdarma

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tune2fs -l /dev/hda1
> ```
> ...

 

Esiste un metodo per determinare la frammentazione di ReiserFS o di XFS?

----------

## crisandbea

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> tune2fs -l /dev/hda1
> ```
> ...

 

per XFS  per verificare il livello di frammentazione puoi usare

```

sudo xfs_db -r /dev/XYZ

xfs_db> frag

xfs_db> quit
```

per deframmentare usa :

```

sudo xfs_fsr -v /dev/XYZ
```

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> @djinnZ: tu sei stato piuttosto chiaro ed esauriente in ogni spiegazione ... sono le "sintesi" il problema

 questa è una bassa insinuazione... non sono logorroico  :Crying or Very sad:  Quando ti servirà qualcosa risponderò cripticamente con sintesi assoluta ed assurda...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non L'avevo vista  :Laughing: 

@xdarma: la frammentazione in reiser influisce solo sulle prestazioni e sulla possibilità di recupero a filesystem schiantato non è come su ext3 che può provocare errori.

Su xfs ho notato che si fa sentire in modo allucinante quando si cancella ma non tanto nell'accesso.

Con una rapida ricerca mi è venuto fuori questo thread ed ho trovato questo.

----------

## xdarma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @xdarma: la frammentazione in reiser influisce solo sulle prestazioni e sulla possibilità di recupero a filesystem schiantato non è come su ext3 che può provocare errori.
> 
> Su xfs ho notato che si fa sentire in modo allucinante quando si cancella ma non tanto nell'accesso.
> 
> Con una rapida ricerca mi è venuto fuori questo thread ed ho trovato questo.

 

Grazie dei link.

Ho provato lo script del forum e sembra che il mio filesystem sia frammentato all'1,95%.

Dopo circa 4 mesi di uso non intenso. Probabilmente parte del merito va alla formattazione con blocchi di 1k.

Appena riesco a svuotarlo (è pieno al 95%) proverò a utilizzare l'opzione notail in fase di mount.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   @djinnZ: tu sei stato piuttosto chiaro ed esauriente in ogni spiegazione ... sono le "sintesi" il problema questa è una bassa insinuazione... non sono logorroico  Quando ti servirà qualcosa risponderò cripticamente con sintesi assoluta ed assurda... 
> 
> Non L'avevo vista 
> 
> @xdarma: la frammentazione in reiser influisce solo sulle prestazioni e sulla possibilità di recupero a filesystem schiantato non è come su ext3 che può provocare errori.
> ...

 

Oddio ... vabbeh che esco da un mese impegnativo ... ma vengo frainteso in continuazione ... o forse la dissociazione tra i miei neuroni e le dita che digitano è totale.

@djinnZ: intendevo dire che non mi riferivo a te ... anzi ...

----------

## djinnZ

@Kind_of_blue la seconda...  :Twisted Evil: 

Sarà una mia impressione ma il filesystem che degrada meno di prestazioni, quando è pieno, è proprio il caro vecchio ext2.

Per inciso ho avuto il barbaro coraggio di usare blocchi di 512 byte (il mio "adorato" programma di contabilità del piffero per metà è costituito da file piccolissimi, quindi ho risparmiato parecchio spazio) ma non è che aiuti molto le prestazioni (se i vari fs usano sempre 4k di default una ragione ci sarà).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> il barbaro coraggio di usare blocchi di 512 byte (il mio "adorato" programma di contabilità del piffero per metà è costituito da file piccolissimi) ma non è che aiuti molto le prestazioni (se i vari fs usano sempre 4k di default una ragione ci sarà)

 

infatti i blocchi da 512 non servono per migliorare le performance, queste sono proporzionali alla grandezza dei blocchi, non il contrario.

----------

## xdarma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per inciso ho avuto il barbaro coraggio di usare blocchi di 512 byte (il mio "adorato" programma di contabilità del piffero per metà è costituito da file piccolissimi, quindi ho risparmiato parecchio spazio) ma non è che aiuti molto le prestazioni (se i vari fs usano sempre 4k di default una ragione ci sarà).

 

...mmm, sei sicuro di aver formattato a 512 byte? A memoria ricordavo che il minimo fosse 1024 per ext2/ext3. Ogni valore inferiore veniva "corretto" a 1024.

Almeno così mi sembrava di ricordare.

----------

## djinnZ

xfs... credo si sia capito che uso solo reiser 3.6 ed xfs.

L'osservazione su ext2 non c'entra niente con quello che ho combinato su una partizione.

----------

